# 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

Everyone at 42 is beyond excited to finally make progress on our 3" cat-back for the 225. Though we're not ready for an official release, final systems are on the shelf and ready to ship. 
The story behind these systems is short, but takes place over quite a time span. In the fall of 2007 I built the original prototype for my TT. I drove this prototype for over a year before we reached a point where duplication of my prototype was possible. (time, space, busyness) My prototype went under the knife in the fall of 2008. We built tooling and then spent significant time experimenting with various mufflers and muffler combinations. The final muffler setup is a result of my goal to eliminate drone. Like the rest of our exhaust product line, this cat-back uses our custom flanges, custom bent piping, TIG welds, and custom tips. 
I am very confident in the design, construction, fitment, appearance, and overall value of this cat-back. Mated to our 3" downpipe, my TT has been ripping down the road for over a year. Though the system looks rather odd on the floor, each bend, flange, and hanger is in place for perfect fitment in the TT's limited exhaust tunnel. The tip fitment is literally perfect. Exact. Check out the following pre-release pictures:
































Some detail of the system:
* Designed to bolt to our 225 3" downpipes
* Adjustable flanges allow for perfect fitment on all TTs
* Mandrel bent 3" aluminized steel tubing
* Fully TIG welded
* Available with or without resonator
* Extensive high quality gaskets & hardware included
* Magnaflow rear muffler provides true division of exhaust gases and sound
* Rear muffler completely hidden from view by other drivers
* 304 stainless steel polished double-wall tips (no logos or engraving)
* 100% MADE IN THE USA
*What's keeping us from an official release? *
* I need to define pricing
* I need to publish installation instructions
* Final pictures, description, and website placement
Just details really. As I mentioned above, everything you see in the pictures is the final product, aside from the filth on my car. Pricing will be defined in the coming days. Installation instructions, pictures, and final website placement will come soon. In the meantime, anyone interested in a system please shoot us an email at [email protected] Any questions or comments are always welcome. 
Thanks for looking! 
Evan & Everyone @ 42


_Modified by 2kjettaguy at 8:20 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

looks nice. cant wait to hear it


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

looks good guys...! I dont need one but I like it!


----------



## T-TownTT (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*

wheres the 180 love?? FWD please!!


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (T-TownTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-TownTT* »_wheres the 180 love?? FWD please!!
























in time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (T-TownTT)*

in the market for an exhaust this year.. definitely keeping my eye on this! any timeline on when it will be for sale? next couple months or so?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (2kjettaguy)*

this is news I have been waiting to hear


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

yes as long as the price is right, i am interested! looks like a real nice setup. Sound clips please


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

I want to the first one shipped to come to my house!!!
I've been emailing you guys about this thing for months now








Let me know the price and I will paypal the money ASAP. 
42draftdesigns = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by 20vTurboTT at 12:46 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

Send another email to John. I will make sure that it ships out to you this week!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

price???


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Interested in package deal with Downpipe!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_Interested in package deal with Downpipe!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Pricing will be released shortly


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (blkjettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkjettavr6* »_Send another email to John. I will make sure that it ships out to you this week!









I sent one last night!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (2kjettaguy)*

Hey I'm local in Baltimore. Can I be your test car? ciao charlie
[email protected]


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (actorlany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actorlany* »_Hey I'm local in Baltimore. Can I be your test car? ciao charlie
[email protected]

Might want to re-read the original post. 42DD has had this setup running on their car since late 07.


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (Charisma)*

Don't haze my groove youngen ha ha...


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (actorlany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actorlany* »_Don't haze my groove youngen ha ha... 

What the hell does that mean?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (actorlany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actorlany* »_Don't haze my groove youngen ha ha... 

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (2kjettaguy)*

DAMNIT!!!!
That looks great!
You know what's funny, I have all the same parts in my garage as I'm building one of my own. Magnaflow 12267 muffler with Pypes dual-walled tips... Issue is I know I cannot rival your quality and since I spent around $250 on all the parts I've already sent cash down the drain and know I won't be able to afford this! I just hope mine comes out with the same quality that I know you guys integrate into all your products!
I have a 42dd downpipe for 2 years now and I think it would be wise to offer some type of protective coating option for your future cat-back and downpipe sales. Just my opinion. My pipe isn't bad at all, it's the flanges and hardware that suffered the surface rust - pipes actually held up VERY well. 
can't wait to see the price!








Note: I'd like to say to prospective buyers I've had a bunch of different mufflers but this magnaflow really deadens the sound and gives off a deep tone. I only made a test fit directly to the 3" 42DD testpipe/downpipe but this will give your car the power of a 3" straight-pipe with a very mellow sound. Or at least that was my first and only impression of my car with it bolted on. I'd love to hear a few good sound clips!


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 3:07 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (mbaron)*

Sorry, i guess I use my LA lingo a little too much on the east coast. my bad. ha ha ha ciao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (Village_Idiot)*

*Pricing:*
Cat-back systems:
Audi TT 225 3" Cat-back: *$800*
Audi TT 225 3" Cat-back (No Resonator): *$740*
Turbo-back Systems:
Audi TT 225 3" Turbo-back - Street Series: *$1400*
Audi TT 225 3" Turbo-back - Street Series (No Resonator): *$1340*
Audi TT 225 3" Turbo-back - Race Series: *$1325*
Audi TT 225 3" Turbo-back - Race Series (No Resonator): *$1265*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_
I have a 42dd downpipe for 2 years now and I think it would be wise to offer some type of protective coating option for your future cat-back and downpipe sales. Just my opinion. My pipe isn't bad at all, it's the flanges and hardware that suffered the surface rust - pipes actually held up VERY well. 

We are in the process of setting this up! We will Soon have options for all of our exhaust products to be coated


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information ([email protected])*

shouldn't they just come properly coated to avoid any damage? I have a neuspeed exhaust for over two years and it's as shiny as the day I bought it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (actorlany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actorlany* »_shouldn't they just come properly coated to avoid any damage? I have a neuspeed exhaust for over two years and it's as shiny as the day I bought it. 


These pipes are aluminized steel, we have had systems out on the market for 2+ years with no problems. For more information on the choice of materials we use please check out the FAQ section of our website under downpipes!
-John


----------



## dcptt (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

FYI I emailed John at 42DD and the DD 225 cat back does NOT fit the 180Q.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (dcptt)*

I would love to hear sound clips of the street (with resonator)turbo back system.. This is the only mod (exhaust) I haven't done because I hate how exhaust 1.8Ts sound....... the droning and underwater burple pisses me off






























BTW, good price and I have heard good things about the quality of your systems!!! Sounds clips would help me out!


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

you would sell alot more if it was more competitively priced


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (fijitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_you would sell alot more if it was more competitively priced









What are you looking for price wise? 800 for a quality mandrel bent system is fair. I've had several systems over the years, custom and packages and 600~800 is right in line.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I would have to agree that the price is steeper then I'd imagine for an aluminized system. The Techtonics Tunning cat back is the same price, in mandrel bend Stainless Steel.....it is only 2.5", but still. For those of us in NY, and the North East in general, I have seen aluminixed not last the 5 years of a car loan....
http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1855

Sean


_Modified by EuroStyle at 12:23 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (dcptt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcptt* »_FYI I emailed John at 42DD and the DD 225 cat back does NOT fit the 180Q.

The 180Q and the 225Q are the same car from the cat back... why wouldn't it fit? I have a dual cutout rear valence so it shouldn't be any trouble at all...


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_
What are you looking for price wise? 800 for a quality mandrel bent system is fair. I've had several systems over the years, custom and packages and 600~800 is right in line.

I'd have to agree...(too much) a cat back for the ram is $390 bux... stainless steel http://www.dieselmanor.com/afe/49-42002.asp cat backs for the mkiv's are $300 & up... IMO, there is no reason for this to be that expensive. 
If it were in the $400~500 range I'd look into getting one to swap out the blue flame (BF is not loud enough).


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

eurojet is 649 for stainless steel cat back at 3inch http://www.eurojetracing.com/v/products.asp?audi
i would imagine it should be 500 or so at most


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (jhsoccerodp)*

same reason the DP's are $600








I'm sure it's a great system but $1400 for a turbo back is steep.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_same reason the DP's are $600








I'm sure it's a great system but $1400 for a turbo back is steep.

So then go for the non-res race system for $1265


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (dcptt)*

*To clear up the 180Q vs. 225 fitment:*
The 180 factory downpipe (and therefore our 3" downpipe) terminates in a different location than the 225. Other companies claim the factory band clamp location is identical, but our R&D in house shows it's not. The 180Q DP terminates more centered in the tunnel and closer to the front of the car. This won't bolt-up to our 180Q system. No attempt was made to make them universal because I don't feel that's possible without affecting tip fitment. 
We can make this for the 180Q, but we need to get one in here for a couple days with our DP installed to create a new resonator pipe. 
*To address pricing:*
We can't compete with larger companies making systems by the thousands. Our systems, all of them, are expensive because we make them 1-by-1 in batches here in our shop. My team of experienced fabricators and TIG welders come at a cost drastically different than robotic mig welders and foreign workers. We use rather expensive, high quality materials. The tips alone in this system are custom made for us and cost 42 over $100 per system. I could use cheaper tips, but it wouldn't be right for the TT. I could stop machining our flanges, but then we would lose repeatable fitment, adjustability, and quality. I absolutely REFUSE to cut costs. When everyone at 42, and my personal livelyhood teeters on the quality of our products and the happiness of our customers, I will not take shortcuts. 
*What you get with our system that differs from other companies is:*
Precision. Our pipes are CNC mandrel bent to exacting specifications. Our flanges are cut in-house on CNC milling machines. Our tooling, built in-house assures that every system that leaves here is as well-built as my final prototypes. My fabrication teams knows their jobs are at stake if junk is shipped. 
Fitment. I've been doing this a long time. I've seen with my own eyes 'high quality' over-priced exhaust systems that fit like utter garbage. Just shooting a pipe from end-to-end isn't good enough for me. I know the difference between "it fits" and "designed to fit every time" and I build the latter. 
Options. With any of our systems you can switch out sections quickly and easily without having to fight siezed slip joints. All of these sections are available specifically for each system for each vehicle. Taking the cat out or resonator out is like playing with legos. 
High quality materials. Thick flanges allow for tight seals. Thick piping that won't break. High quality hangers, specifically bent and welded to the pipe so they won't rip off from the weight. TIG welds with stainless filler, done 1-by-1 by welders who are NOT in a hurry. Proven catalytic converters and mufflers tested to be the best for each application. All of these materials create a final sound that's dramatically different than thin-wall stainless steel. 
*Here's a run-down of our materials in this system for those curious about rust:*
Our piping is 14 gauge (.075 wall) mild steel with an aluminized coating inside and out
Our muffler is 409 stainless steel
Our hangers and flanges are 1018 cold roll steel
Our tips are 304 stainless steel in/out polished. 
Our TIG welds use 308L stainless filler. 
The flanges rust. The hangers rust. The pipe does not. The muffler rusts slowly. It will not fall apart. Holes will not form in any part of this system. If you are worried about rust, we will have an AFFORDABLE ceramic coating option available soon. Ceramic coating is the solution, even on a 304 stainless steel system. 
42 has been in business for 7 years. I have been making exhaust systems using these materials for 7 years and selling them for 5. I simply do not have the balls to come on here and sell you an exhaust system that is going to fall apart. I don't see the point in throwing away 7 years of hard work by making junk. There's no way to clean up a mess like that. 
To sum it all up - there's nothing 'wrong' with this system. It's priced correctly because it's higher quality than other options out there, mild steel flanges or not. I'm not blind or jaded, I see the other systems out there and I've had them in my hand, fixed them when they've broken, had salespeople who don't know who I am try to convince me "that's a good tig weld" when it's clearly a pulsed-over mig weld. Our systems, all of them, are expensive because they are made in a medium scale production environment from american made materials that cost money and by american workers who deserve to make a good living here. There are cheaper options out there. There will always be for every product and I will almost never shoot to be the cheapest. It costs 42 so much money to be in business and create our product line and the reality is this market is small and we honestly don't sell much. So, I shoot for the highest quality at a middle range price and do the best we can. If choosing a lower cost option better suits your needs, by all means. We're not shoving this down anyone's throat.
If you have any questions about anything I wrote, feel free to post, email or call. 410.923.0411 rings in the same building where all of our products are designed and manufactured. 
Evan


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you!!! for the detailed explanation of why costs are higher. I was thinking about that this morning on the way to work and it occurred to me that your not making mass amounts of these systems which would drive the costs up as they'd have to be made locally with higher expenses. Having just spent the last month in China and seeing how their production solutions are put in place... made in the US is the way to go for something like this.

as for needing a 180Q... if you were closer I'd offer up mine as I can do without it for a week (would have withdrawals but would get over it).


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

My philosophy as with all the cars I've modified is do it right or don't do it at all. You're right, you're not forcing anything on anyone. However, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Morio)*

Any sound clips? or any thought on making some? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

...and that sir is why 42 is the s h it. Great products and even better customer service!


----------



## dcptt (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*

Evan makes some very good points in defense of the new system, this explanation was much needed. I for one appreciate his ethics and no compromise approach to quality and keeping American workers employed at a fair wage. What a concept considering the de-industrialization of our country. I for one will buy from him based on this information alone!
Someone on the east coast needs to get their tt180Q over to 42DD so they can get a new center section fabricated. I have been waiting a few years for the 3"rear section and would make the trip except I live in Colorado. My guess is there would be a reduced price for being the test mule. 
How about 42DD contacting the owner of the tt 180Q that was used for the downpipe test fit?


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (dcptt)*

Way back in the day, I organized a group buy from Jet Hot coating. They were great to deal with. (Different car...) I had my intake manifold Extrude Honed, from there sent to Jet Hot, and back. Couldn't have gone better.
Evan - have you guys been in touch with Jet Hot? If not, please consider.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

I've worked with JET-HOT numerous times in the past. The do great work, but their infrastructure makes it impossible to work with them. The pricing is too high. The turn-around is too long, and their is no way to locate parts in process for ETA. Shipping back to 42 costs more than the coating because they charge unreasonable amounts of money for boxes and packing materials with their name on it. Overall a serious pain. 
I am 100% setup with a local shop. Well, there is no local shop. This shop is within 2 hours driving distance making drop-off on large batches possible and UPS shipping for 1's and 2's affordable. 
I am waiting on a sample downpipe to arrive coated. It should be here this week. The coating is a 1600° bright silver coating. Pricing is excellent, and no extra costs exist - just shipping. The way I have it setup, anyone buying any of our exaust products can order ceramic coating directly off our website. I have pricing setup so I cover my costs and make nothing. The coating isn't about making money. 
Pricing hasn't been quoted for the 225 cat-back yet, but the 225 downpipes will only cost $150.00. This price is based on coating all 4 parts inside and out and final polishing. This price is the same if we coat 1 or 100. Though a bit inconvienent, you can send us your used downpipe and have it coated for the same price. 
Anywho, I'll post more information when I have it all 100% finalized.


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

42dd you guys can talk lol, you made very valid points and convinced me into buying your product when i can afford it. I retract my previous statement about price, i just wish you would allow for local pick up for us locals.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I appreciate your comments on what it takes to design and make your parts....but in the end, your charging Stainless pricing for aluminized parts. Every company has a cost in terms of producing a part, and then a choice on what to sell it for. This mark-up is different for everyone, and considered the cost of doing business. I am sorry if you cannot make ends meet, but it is not really a great explanation for overpricing, especially on an enthusiasts board....

Sean


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

We might drive a glorified VW, but if you look the badge on the back of your car (if it's still there) is an Audi symbol. The fact that you own a car of this caliber alone means that you will be spending more on parts. If you were to buy an SRT 4 or a Subaru WRX you can get dirt cheap parts, a MK4 VW a little more expensive, a Audi a little more so, a Porsche much more. The manufacturing and design issues are things you run into with every car, but the name on the back of it really dictates the price if you haven't noticed. Also in the last two years I've seen the price's on TT's and TT parts drop drastically and I bet in two more years it will have even more as more competetors come onto the market and younger drivers are able to afford cheaper TT's.
I just wanted to comment because I might not have much $$ but if I did and I was on the market for an exhaust I would have zero problem handing my money over to 42DD for a $1200 3" MANDREL BENT TURBO BACK!!! Maybe it's just because I have their downpipe and love what it has done for my car - but I believe in their designs and know that the fitment of this turbo back is going to be top notch and that's exactly what I want out of my own custom cat-back I'm making now, taking my time to get everything 100% just right.
Also working in a shop that does CNC design work and seeing all the effort and $ that's put into making one little part I can completely relate to what Evan is saying and I wish you the best of luck with sales of this cat-back! I know that once one person posts photos/videos and a little paragraph of how nice it fits on their car you'll be back-ordered in no time!
I'd love to hear sound clips of idle and a nice tear down the road from outside and inside the car!!! I'm still deciding if I'm going to use a chambered flowmaster or the magnaflow straight through (I currently own both). I had a chambered magnaflow on and loved it, I've just never heard a magnaflow straight through series on a 225.


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 3:11 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

I'm confident in the quality and value of our system. The price reflects what it takes 42 to build them. It also reflects the need to build in a pricing structure for our dealers. I am sure some of our dealers will be selling them for less than we do. 
The reality is this: the way we build our systems makes them expensive when compared to mass-produced systems. This will surely put the price of the system out of reach for many people. For this I make no apologies. 
Sound clips when I get my TT running again. It's currently broken. 
Evan


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_
Sound clips when I get my TT running again. It's currently broken. 
Evan


Fantastic!!!


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*

Hey Evan, my car is available if you want to put the system on for testing clips videos etc. let me know i'm local.
charlie
[email protected]


----------



## Agent 00corrado (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_ If you were to buy an SRT 4 or a Subaru WRX you can get dirt cheap parts,....

Oh yeah? Where exactly are these dirt cheap parts for the Subaru WRX? Dirt cheap parts for an SRT 4? I can understand that. Dirt cheap parts for a WRX? Me thinks not! I pay out the ass for everything OEM, and aftermarket! Pfffft!! Okay, just had to get that off my chest, carry on.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Agent 00corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agent 00corrado* »_Oh yeah? Where exactly are these dirt cheap parts for the Subaru WRX? Dirt cheap parts for an SRT 4? I can understand that. Dirt cheap parts for a WRX? Me thinks not! I pay out the ass for everything OEM, and aftermarket! Pfffft!! Okay, just had to get that off my chest, carry on.









I don't want to stray too far off topic, but I can assure you, you can get WRX parts for VERY cheap. Trust me on that, multiple friends have that.


_Quote »_but in the end, your charging Stainless pricing for aluminized parts.

Agree 100%.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Charisma)*

Aluminumized that won't dent, bend, or be manipulated in general as much as much as thin-walled stainless. Sure it's not shiny, but it's strong!
Also yea man, STI and WRX's are VERY cheap to mod! Maybe if your buying Perin or Greddy or Buddy Club (big brand name companies) you will spend more, however, I remember looking at coilovers for those cars. The 2007 WRX my friend owned had coilovers for around 1k that came with camber plates pre-attached at all four corners. They were height and dampening adjustable with both compression and rebound settings by big brand name companies. The construction looked top notch too and the Tokiko kit he bought has been running GREAT. Same thing for the Acura RSX-S and the Civic SI I've turbo'd in my garage. Everything is so cheap!
I remember my friend with an 06' STI bought a 4" downpipe & 3" cat-back, a BOV and a couple of silicone hoses and had it custom tuned for all under $1500 and he made around 300 wheel! That's super cheap power!
Sorry to go off topic, I just remember looking at this stuff and wishing that they made coils with camber plates and super adjust ability for 1k for our cars. Hell I don't think the $4k top of the line Stasis suspension kits come with camber plates!
Sorry Evan, I'll let it go back to the topic of this cat-back that I wish I could charge to my credit card right now


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_
I remember my friend with an 06' STI bought a 4" downpipe & 3" cat-back, a BOV and a couple of silicone hoses and had it custom tuned for all under $1500 and he made around 300 wheel! That's super cheap power!


I just want to point this out. Those mods on a 04+ STi should be 320-340whp.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I gave a reference to the stainless cat backs made by Techtonics Tunning....they have been in the VW game longer then most people here have even owned a car. Their mandrel bends are perfect, fitament is OEM, they even supply stainless exhaust clamps, and as far as I know, are a small shop....it resets the game when people produce parts like TT Tunning does and still keep the prices where normal people can afford them. A show car part does not demand the same service life as one that sees snow and crappy NY road conditions. After owning numberous TT Tunning systems, I can say they are impressive. I think for most of us here the car we mod is the same one we take to work on Monday. 
This highlights the difference between a part "being out of reach" price wise versus not worth the price. 42DD has a great reputation, and I am sure the fitament is great....I for one am just a bit suprised you stopped at aluminized. Didn't meant to start a negative trend in your topic.....just keeping it real. I think feedback is vital to a company if it is going to thrive in an enthusiast setting...

Sean


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I dont think your pricing is bad or out there at all. The price of my full Milltek system
(cats. & cat back) far exceeds the superior in perf. system your offering. I dont see how a 
3" downpipe in stainless is even a option with expansion & all its tight enough in there as it is.
So at the end of the day its a aluminized mid pipe? so what that will last many years. I'am very much looking foward to swapping out my cats for your 3" down pipe in the very near future,
great stuff 42dd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Well, good to know that you've done your homework on the coatings. $150 is an excellent price, as long as it's quality. But, I somehow doubt you'd let a crappy coating ruin your reputation after all this hard work.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_Well, good to know that you've done your homework on the coatings. $150 is an excellent price, as long as it's quality. But, I somehow doubt you'd let a crappy coating ruin your reputation after all this hard work.









the coating is quite pro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quattro411 (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone get one yet? any sound clips?


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (quattro411)*

bump for some sound clips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (2kjettaguy)*

can you custom fab me a pipe to connect to this for my soon to be bt tt


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

Any idea when the 180Q version will be available???
I keep checking the website daily for updates and haven't seen anything yet. Thanks


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

I'm watching this thread.....
Impressed that ceramic coating is now looking
like an option. 
good work on keeping things moving over at 42DD
and the explanation of your process and focus was 
valuable. 
let's hear that sound clip.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*

+1 for some sound clips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*

Quick Update:
Ceramic coating pricing has been solidified. We received our sample back from our coating shop and it's money. I have pictures but will post them as I update our website. Pricing reflects the cost of the coating, transportation costs to and from our coating shop, and a small percentage to cover packaging and any overages. This is a non-profit service for us. So, here's what pricing looks like:
225 3" Downpipe - $125
225 3" Cat-Back - $250
225 3" Turbo-Back - $360
Here's what pricing looks like for the rest of our products:
Mk4/180FWD 3" Downpipe - $105
180Q 3" Downpipe - $110
Mk4 K04 3" Downpipe - $105
Mk4 3" Cat-Back - $190
Mk4 3" Turbo-Back - $260
Mk3 VR6 Test Pipe - $45
Corrado SLC Test Pipe - $60
Alot of the cost in the 225 cat-back and turbo-back is due to shipping costs. The system has to be shipped in 2-3 boxes, all large in size which drives up the shipping price. We can deliver to our supplier, but the numbers show that $UPS beats [email protected]$/hr until we reach a truck-load.
My TT is back on the road and most of the bugs worked out of it. We will be doing sound clips soon. I'm going to be updating the website soon with pricing, pictures and official release information for the ceramic coating, 225 cat-backs, and more. I'm swamped. Stay tuned, 
Evan


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Our 180Q test car is being picked up tonight!
We should have an update on the fitment of our Cat-Back's on the 180Q very soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I'm confident in the quality and value of our system. The price reflects what it takes 42 to build them. It also reflects the need to build in a pricing structure for our dealers. I am sure some of our dealers will be selling them for less than we do. 
The reality is this: the way we build our systems makes them expensive when compared to mass-produced systems. This will surely put the price of the system out of reach for many people. For this I make no apologies. 
Evan

This is why we sell 42's products... exhausts and downpipes we can install with confidence in the time quoted to the customer, without comebacks for rattles, leaks, or any other issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sound clips are done!
180Q 3" Turboback
225 3" Turboback
We are working on getting these systems on the website ready to order in the next week! 
Pricing is also being reevaluated so keep checking back on the news section of our website.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-John


----------



## R1ghteous (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Clips sound great! I am in the market for a turbo back for my 225Q at the moment. In my case, price isnt as much of an issue as the materials used to build the exhaust products. If it is not stainless steel then it is not on my list. If this kit was SS I would be placing my order next month.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (R1ghteous)*

Ceramic coating?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (R1ghteous)*

Sound clips sound great.... btw nice editing of your footage.
the only other thing one might want to see and it's probably 
on the cutting room floor, is a clip from inside the car to listen 
for any drone noise..... is there much annoying Highway drone?
....the concern about not being stainless..... have you had problems
with non'stainless exhaust systems in the past?
I don't think it's necessary. I've been thinking it over myself 
and just don't think it's that important. you don't need the exhaust to last a lifetime.... 
you want it to fit well have good welds and last you as long as you'll have your car... 
for most of us that's probably 5-10 years tops.....
and I'll bet it's still solid for a ling time after that.


----------



## R1ghteous (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (exboy99)*

The thing that concerns me most is rust obviously. I have seen pics and read some discussions around the web of this downpipe with quite a bit of rust on it. I have read some people post about seals and bolts that have failed due to the rust. I have not seen a ton of threads like this but I have seen enough to cause concern.
As far as the coating goes, to me it just seems like an added expense that is passed on to the customer to address the rust issue caused by the lower quality materials used in making the exhaust.
I am not trying to attack 42DD here. I am trying to give some constructive feedback. Like I said, if this turbo back was a full stainless system I would be buying it next month without question.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (R1ghteous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R1ghteous* »_The thing that concerns me most is rust obviously. I have seen pics and read some discussions around the web of this downpipe with quite a bit of rust on it. I have read some people post about seals and bolts that have failed due to the rust. I have not seen a ton of threads like this but I have seen enough to cause concern.
As far as the coating goes, to me it just seems like an added expense that is passed on to the customer to address the rust issue caused by the lower quality materials used in making the exhaust.
I am not trying to attack 42DD here. I am trying to give some constructive feedback. Like I said, if this turbo back was a full stainless system I would be buying it next month without question.

The rust that shows up on the downpipes is mere surface rust, you have nothing to be worried about for a good 8-10 years. We haven't received any complaints regarding seals, hardware, or rust, so if you could point me in the direction of the hardware, seals, and rust threads you mentioned, it would be greatly appreciated. 
We offer the ceramic coating option for customers who are concerned about corrosive chemicals and harsh environmental factors. If you drive your car in harsh winter weather, plan on keeping your vehicle for longer than 8-10 years, or if you're concerned with the appearance of the exhaust, then this option is for you. 
We can't please everyone, but if you do plan on purchasing a stainless steel system, be aware of what you're buying. Just because something says "stainless steel TIG welded" doesn't mean it's quality. There are high quality stainless systems out there that sell for top dollar, and there are many systems built in the US and foreign countries from questionable materials by un-trained workers. 
Hope this helps you out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Carl


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

Any sound clips yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (porc933)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porc933* »_Any sound clips yet?

Check the second page of this thread


----------



## MDTT (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have a review of this piece of art on audiforums:
http://www.audiforums.com/foru...31265
Thanks 42draft, and kudos on sick, sick work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

I can't wait to order one for my 180Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Any idea when the pricing will be re-evaluated and they will be for sale on the website???


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

Quality products, great service, and the only exhaust I'd put on my TT! 42DD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R1ghteous (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Carl,
Per your request, I found the thread on audifreaks with a picture of the downpipe:
http://audifreaks.com/showthread.php?t=566&page=2
The last post on page 2 has a pic.
The topic of the thread is the new 42DD catback.


_Modified by R1ghteous at 8:56 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (R1ghteous)*

I just spent the morning doing an in-depth cost analysis of this system. I did a rough cost estimate previously using cost and labor numbers on parts that we manufacture that are shared from other systems. What I came up with was almost dead on to my original pricing decision. I'm still working on the numbers, but I don't expect a dramatic change. 
There's alot of materials involved in our cat-back which drive the price up beyond GTI catbacks. For instance, we have 3 custom bends, one of which is done on 3" CLR. 1D tooling wears out quickly, which forces the cost of the tooling to be passed along to each bend. The rear muffler is expensive. It costs almost twice what a straight-through 3" muffler would cost. The tip cost is double because there's 2. The tips we used are custom made for us and they come with a high price tag. There's no way around that if you want the best tip. Lastly, the assembly and welding labor times for the rear muffler section are 5x what a GTI muffler section would be due to the number of pieces, the complexity, and the precision that I require. I can't ignore my labor prices - my staff gets paid long before I do. 
Overall, the system costs significantly more to produce than a GTI cat-back. There's almost nothing I can do about the raw cost. The price of steels for us have doubled in the past 2 years. Solid carbide tooling is higher than it's ever been. Pricing for our mandrel bends has increased over the past few years as raw tubing prices continue to rise. Muffler pricing is higher than ever. The tips are holding in price, but expensive nonetheless. Our electric bill, that's another story. 
After costs, I have to leave a significant margin in the price for our dealers. I can't cut them out of the picture as they account for a great deal of sales. 
Hypothetically, here's what I could to to make the system cheaper:
Ditch the resonator and run a straight piece of tubing from the DP to the muffler inlet pipe. This pipe would hit the ground, and be LOUD. (no-resonator is out by the way, too loud) I wouldn't feel comfortable using any other muffler, so keep that. I could manufacture single wall 4" tips and save quite a bit on cost. Paperwork in hand, building the system this way would result in a cat-back that retails for $530.
Personally, I won't build that. We ditched the no resonator option because longer-term testing on my car proved that I hated it. Making an exhaust system that consists of 6' of straight tubing hung under a complex exhaust tunnel is half-ass and I won't ever sell that. Single wall tips would look empty on the back of the TT. Sorry. 
So, let me again address the rust issue. Why don't I just make them in stainless steel? Here's why.
I'm not building these things unless I do it right. Bottom line. Companies sacrifice function and quality to overcome the price of stainless. It's not just the tube that has to be stainless. 
So, speaking only about the cat-back we're discussing in this thread. To cut the flange in stainless would cost 3.6 times more than normal steel. My tooling costs per flange would increase 200% due to the harder material. The pipes before and after the resonator would cost about 1.75 time more than aluminumized if bent in american 304 stainless. The pipes on the muffler section would cost 2-3 times more due to the fact that we're using 1D bends. It can't be done otherwise. The resonator would have to be sourced elsewhere. In true 304 stainless the resonator would cost twice as much for an american made, TIG welded resonator. The rear muffler we use is 409 stainless from Magnaflow. Magnaflow doesn't do 304, so I would have to have this muffler manufactured for us in 304 and I know from quotes I have recieved that it would cost 1.5 times more. The incidentals would be the same - gaskets, hardware. Stainless hardware can't be used because it loosens, seizes, and breaks. the price of the hanger bar increases slightly. 
So, calculator and my numbers in hand this cat-back would retail $1350 in american made 304 stainless steel. I could make it cheaper by:
Using Chinese thin wall 304 tubing
Using Chinese made mufflers
losing the flanges and making slip joints.
losing the resonator and using straight tube. 
That would be really cheap actually, but completely goes against why I am in business. I don't use slip joints, so that's out. that sytem would definitely fit well because we build them here, but it would sound like crap. I can't give a cost estimate because I don't know the numbers from China. 
So here we are, offering what we build at a price that covers the cost of the quiality materials we use, the labor used to build them, and factoring in a margin for our dealers. Yes - the flanges are going to rust. Contrary to lots of people freaking out on the internet believe, a rusted flange doesn't make anything "fall apart" and doesn't mean sudden death. We just released our Mk5 downpipes using the same materials and I want to point you to our FAQ for that product where I go in detail about rust: http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...Q.pdf 
Also, check out our ceramic coating option: http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...c.htm
Overall, here's where I stand:
I am always thankful for the support and constructive criticism. I do realize that material choice is the deciding factor for everyone and I respect that. If you must buy a stainless system I wish you luck in your search and thank you for taking a look at what we've built. If this product turns out to be a dud because we over-built it, that's what it will be. I am the one taking the risk here manufacturing expensive products for a niche market, and I will be the one to suffer from my decision. It's a little ironic though... I build what the market asks for and the market changes it's mind. Not ironic really, rather expected. I've been doing this for 7 years and I'm not sure how I've managed to please enough people to stay in business this long. 
Evan


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (R1ghteous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R1ghteous* »_"These pictures are from 6 months after install IN FLORIDA. The "rust proof" bolts and triple layer gaskets failed and after 1 year, the bolts had to be cut out."

Our hardware is zinc/cad plated grade 5 steel. It's corrosion resistant, but put any piece of steel in a corrosive environment and it's going to rust. The earth is in charge. Some facts:
*The hardware is exactly what any other company including VW would put underneath the car. There may be other coatings to use, but under heat and in a corrosive environment no coating will last. Ever removed a stock VW bolt? 
*Stainless steel hardware CANNOT be used. Don't even think about it. We tried it and failed. When over-torqued, stainless threads gall causing them to weld together. If they don't weld up they rattle loose because stainless expands more than steel at the same temperature. 
*I never said rust-proof. There's no such thing. 
*The gaskets only fail if the flanges come loose. Our customers are the first to tell us when they have a problem. We would know by now after 7 years of our prototypes running around the state of MD if the gaskets were a problem. 
*The bolts in that picture can be easily removed. Unless I forgot simple mechanic skills, hit them with some penetrating oil, grab a 1/2" wrench and socket set and remove them. We use locknuts which are mechanically deformed to keep the bolts from coming loose. This means they are hard to take off. So, shoot those bolts with some penetrating oil and remove the nuts if the gasket needs to be changed.
**Please read the FAQ I recently wrote for the new Mk5 downpipes. It outlines material choices in depth. http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...Q.pdf
*If rust is a concern, consider ceramic coating. Or, simply find a system that's stainless steel. Be sure it's american or european made 304 stainless. Be sure every component is 304 stainless and no 409 was snuck in there. Be sure the welds are TIG, properly prepared and welded. Over-heated stainless is mild - the chromium and nickel gets roasted out. Stay away from anything made in China. 


_Modified by 2kjettaguy at 9:47 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

As one of the first to install a 42DD DP, i've been very pleased with the quality of the materials. While I had some problems with the DP coming loose at the first junction in the engine bay - Evan took note of the issue and revised the hardware for the DP and included longer bolts and self-locking nuts with all future DP's. I also had a problem with the gasket in this junction burning out as well - but that was mainly because the junction got loose and I reused the burned gasket. You might be able to find systems cheaper elsewhere - but one thing you won't find is better customer service or dedication to providing top quality products.


----------



## R1ghteous (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for answering my questions. I do feel better about going this route now. I may do a coated DP and leave the CB as is. Next month is buying time so I will decide then. The 42DD parts are back on the list.
Also, I probably shouldnt have quoted someone's post from another forum without permission. I will edit my previous post to remove any quotes.
Thanks again!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Evan, I appreciate you gettin this cat-back and downpipe developed
and standing behind your product, and being a part of Waterfest
and remaining enthusiastic about this scene even when we seem
to turn on you. We're a fickle bunch.















I'm saving up, maybe later this summer I'll have things
in order and can finally get the turbo back setup.


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the update Evan.








I've never had anything but great experiences with 42dd products. And on top of that, the customer service provided by Evan and company is top notch. This is the whole reason I've been pumped for this exhaust since the day I bought my TT. After putting a 42dd cat back on my old GLI I was hooked with the quality and sound of these exhaust systems! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Now, out of curiosity, do you have any idea when we can expect to see the 180Q cat back for sale on the website or on some of your vendors websites???


----------



## R1ghteous (Dec 11, 2008)

Just placed my order for the street turbo back w/ coated down pipe option. After re-reading all the information and listening to the sound clips several more times I decided to bite the bullet. I am looking forward to getting it installed!
Thanks for taking the time to explain all the details on the new exhaust. It helped change my mind.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (R1ghteous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R1ghteous* »_Just placed my order for the street turbo back w/ coated down pipe option. After re-reading all the information and listening to the sound clips several more times I decided to bite the bullet. I am looking forward to getting it installed!
Thanks for taking the time to explain all the details on the new exhaust. It helped change my mind.









Sweet!


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (Village_Idiot)*

set-up looks sweet. any way to have some clips?








by the way guys, I just bought the magnaflow 12267 and I love it so far they're pretty awesome, they said to buy them on ebay but I wanted a warranty (the salt on the roads here in winter kills an exhaust) so I got it here  magnaflow 12267, or you can try one of the vendors here, they are always running sales/specials. either way its a great system and very easy to install. anything I should look out for? thanks in advance.

_Modified by jbracefan1977 at 2:23 PM 2-8-2010_


_Modified by jbracefan1977 at 9:34 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (jbracefan1977)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbracefan1977* »_set-up looks sweet. any way to have some clips?








by the way guys, I just bought the magnaflow 12267 and I love it so far they're pretty awesome, they said to buy them on ebay but I wanted a warranty (the salt on the roads here in winter kills an exhaust) so I got it here  magnaflow 12267, or you can try one of the vendors here, they are always running sales/specials. either way its a great system and very easy to install. anything I should look out for? thanks in advance.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sound clips are done!
180Q 3" Turboback
225 3" Turboback
We are working on getting these systems on the website ready to order in the next week! 
Pricing is also being reevaluated so keep checking back on the news section of our website.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-John


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Bump for the good stuff ;-)


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_Sound clips sound great.... btw nice editing of your footage.
the only other thing one might want to see and it's probably 
on the cutting room floor, is a clip from inside the car to listen 
for any drone noise..... is there much annoying Highway drone?
....the concern about not being stainless..... have you had problems
with non'stainless exhaust systems in the past?
I don't think it's necessary. I've been thinking it over myself 
and just don't think it's that important. you don't need the exhaust to last a lifetime.... 
you want it to fit well have good welds and last you as long as you'll have your car... 
for most of us that's probably 5-10 years tops.....
and I'll bet it's still solid for a ling time after that.


X2 - I am installing my 42D DP this weekend. Eventually I will look to replace the exhaust but Im concerned about drone. 
Also - Any performance gains over stock? (Not expecting 10hp or anything) Even better MPG (of course, it will be hard to stay of the gas pedal... at first)


----------



## andrew.bator (Nov 9, 2007)

Installed my Race series Turbo back for the 180hp 2-3 weeks ago.... cant be any happier, great stuff from 42 draft designs. 
Install was straight forward, fitment perfect, and the exhaust tips are real nice in person. 
Idle is slightly louder then stock, cruising on highway and around town is nice not loud, when you step on it opens up sounds really nice.... 
I was going to post up videos but mic from phone dosent pick up the sounds you actually hear. 
Also from the butt dyno car really opened up on the low end and high end dosen't seem to choke you can feel the engine can breath now.


----------



## 02TT225HP (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information ([email protected])*

So the turbo back system comes with the down pipe correct?


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (02TT225HP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02TT225HP* »_So the turbo back system comes with the down pipe correct?

Correct, Turboback is everything from the turbo to the tips, catback is everything after the cat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs 225 3" Cat-Back / Turbo-Back Pre-Release Information (Malant)*

how much for the turbo back for the 180q?????


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just had my 3"DP installed last week and couldn't be happier. 
Not sure if this was covered or not - I scanned but couldn't spot a response.
How is the drone on the 225? This would be my only concern.
Thanks!!


----------

